# virus avec safari



## jacquelineBZH44 (9 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas où poster ma question?
J'ai un macbook OS X Lion
Je suis une mamie de 65 ans pas très au fait des ordinateurs.
J'a voulu,il y a quelques temps , télécharger une application pour jouer au scrabble
je pense que c'est alors que j'ai télécharger un virus avec safari .
des fenêtres s'ouvrent intempestivement , des pub en majorité , on me dit aussi que j'ai un virus etc...
jusqu'à présent, je me contentait de fermer ces fenêtres...
mais aujourd'hui safari est bloqué par une fenêtre me disant que je suis infectée par un virus et que je dois appeler le n° +33 975 185 129
je vous envoie ce message avec chrome
pouvez-vous me dire de quoi il retourne ?
avec mes remerciements
Jacqueline


----------



## corinned (9 Novembre 2015)

https://www.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/mac/


----------



## jacquelineBZH44 (9 Novembre 2015)

merci,
j'ai téléchargé l'apli , je l'ai mis dans Applications, quand je veux l'ouvrir on me dit que j'ai un macbook version 10.7.5 et que cette application requiert 10.8.ou ultérieur
help !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Salut

Essaye sur cette page : http://assiste.com/AdwareMedic.html
de télécharger Adawaremedic : http://www.adwaremedic.com/AdwareMedic.dmg                              

@+


----------



## corinned (9 Novembre 2015)

http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/malwarebytes-anti-malware-2837.html


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

corinne.dabel a dit:


> http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/malwarebytes-anti-malware-2837.html


Ton lien ne donne que des version compatibles 10.8 alors qu'elle est en 10.7
Il faut utiliser ce lien : http://www.adwaremedic.com/AdwareMedic.dmg


----------



## jacquelineBZH44 (9 Novembre 2015)

Je suis sur un autre ordinateur car depuis le portable où j'ai des problèmes je ne peux pas répondre à vos mails,
aucun lien ne répond
je ne comprends pas pourquoi ?
pourtant j'ai réussi à télécharger  adwaremedic sur le portable à problème

voilà la 1ère réponse ;
*Adware detected
The following adware items were found.
Unless otherwise  noted, all items should be removed.
However , you are free to only remove the items that you can to remove, or none at all.
Be sure to back up your computer before proceeding .
*
Je ne suis pas sure de ce que cela signifie , mon anglais est trop loin …

je pensais pouvoir m'en sortir avec votre aide mais cela me semble compliqué 
je vais devoir attendre le retour de mon fils qui est en vacances , même si nous sommes éloignés géographiquement !

ce monde informatique est un monde hermétique quand on manque de bases ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Tu choisis Remove ALL puis tu redémarres.


----------



## daffyb (9 Novembre 2015)

Le message te dit que "normalement" ton problème est réglé.
Est-ce le cas ?


----------



## jacquelineBZH44 (9 Novembre 2015)

coucou
pour l'instant je n'ai rien fait
à gauche j'ai à choisir entre *sélect all *ou *deselect all*
à droite de la fenêtre entre *cancel* ou  *sélect adware

merci de votre patience*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Tu choisis Select all puis tu valides.


----------



## jacquelineBZH44 (9 Novembre 2015)

il doit vraiment y avoir un mauvais diable !

je clique sur *sélect all* avec la souris filaire ou celle de l'ordi, la couleur bleue apparait mais rien ne se passe 
tout comme quand je veux vous répondre 
je crois que c foutu !


----------



## jacquelineBZH44 (9 Novembre 2015)

cela m'ennuie de prendre votre temps, vous avez le droit d'abandonner, mon ordi est peut-être mort !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Attends.
Je vais télécharger ce joliciel et regarder un peu.


----------



## daffyb (9 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Attends.
> Je vais télécharger ce joliciel et regarder un peu.


installe aussi un adware ! c'est pour la bonne cause


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Malheureusement pas d'adware chez moi. 

Tu quittes le logiciel, tu le relances, cliques sur Scan et tu dois ensuite avoir une fenêtre avec les logiciels posant problèmes et là tu dois pouvoir faire "Remove selected Items" ou qq chose dans le genre.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

En fait il faut faire :
"Select ALL"  puis "Remove Selected"


----------



## jacquelineBZH44 (9 Novembre 2015)

j'ai eu de la peine à relancer, mais ça y est j'ai fait *remote all…*
il y a une fenêtre qui s'ouvre mais je ne suis pas sure de comprendre tout, 

entre autre
il y a des liens si je veux savoir comment j'ai été infectée 

en bas il y a *ok
*
faut-il que je vous copie ce qu'il y a ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Non tu tentes de redémarrer.


----------



## ntx (9 Novembre 2015)

corinned a dit:


> http://*www.logicielmac.com*/logiciel/malwarebytes-anti-malware-2837.html


Et la meilleure manière de choper un malware est de charger un logiciel sur un site qui n'est pas celui de l'éditeur !!!


----------



## jacquelineBZH44 (9 Novembre 2015)

il faut que je clique *OK* avant de redémarrer l'ordi ?


----------



## jacquelineBZH44 (9 Novembre 2015)

ntx a dit:


> Et la meilleure manière de choper un malware est de charger un logiciel sur un site qui n'est pas celui de l'éditeur !!!



je suis d'accord avec vous ! je ne ferai plus !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

jacquelineBZH44 a dit:


> il faut que je clique *OK* avant de redémarrer l'ordi ?


Oui


----------



## ntx (9 Novembre 2015)

jacquelineBZH44 a dit:


> je suis d'accord avec vous ! je ne ferai plus !!!!


Bien, est-ce que corinned à capter le message à propos des liens mis dans ses messages ?


----------



## jacquelineBZH44 (9 Novembre 2015)

j'ai fait *ok *et redémarrer, safari fonctionne bien , plus de blocage !

je vous fait à tous une grosse bise de Bretagne, vous êtes formidables !!!

vraiment je vous suis très reconnaissante pour votre patience !!!
pour votre rapidité à répondre !

et je n'ai entendu personne me traiter de *gourdasse* et pourtant !!!!

merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Faut pas se flageller comme cela. 
Une petite crêpe et une bolée de cidre et on en parle plus.


----------



## jacquelineBZH44 (9 Novembre 2015)

et bonne soirée à toi !


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2015)

jacquelineBZH44 a dit:


> et je n'ai entendu personne me traiter de *gourdasse* et pourtant !!!!


Tu as de la chance, ce n'est pas dans mon Larousse 2015, mais gourde, oui.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as de la chance, ce n'est pas mon Larousse 2015, mais gourde, oui.


Comment as-tu deviné qu'elle est rousse?


----------



## jacquelineBZH44 (10 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Comment as-tu deviné qu'elle est rousse?



oui c'est vrai ça , en plus ! avec quelques cheveux blancs


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Novembre 2015)

Je le savais.


----------



## jacquelineBZH44 (14 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Je reviens vers vous car j'ai de nouveau le même problème sur mon autre ordinateur Mac OSX Version 10.7.5
Je ne peux ouvrir un fenêtre avec safari ou google Chrome sans avoir des alertes qui me menacent de bloquer mon ordi et qui veulent me faire télécharger des "nettoyeurs"...
J'ai donc repris ces messages ci-dessus pour essayer de résoudre mon problème !
J'ai téléchargé Malwarebytes 3.pkg , une fenêtre s'ouvre et quand je veux l'installer ; on me dit
*This installation requires mac0S yosemite (10.10) , el Capitan (10.11) or Sierra (10.12)                               *
Pouvez-vous m'expliquer?
et je suis importunée en même temps par les nettoyeurs !!!!!!
Merci de m'aider !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Septembre 2017)

jacquelineBZH44 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je reviens vers vous car j'ai de nouveau le même problème sur mon autre ordinateur Mac OSX Version 10.7.5
> Je ne peux ouvrir un fenêtre avec safari ou google Chrome sans avoir des alertes qui me menacent de bloquer mon ordi et qui veulent me faire télécharger des "nettoyeurs"...
> J'ai donc repris ces messages ci-dessus pour essayer de résoudre mon problème !
> ...


Reprends à partir du post #6 et suis. Tu devrais y arriver.


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2017)

Essaye cette version de AdwareMedic 2.1... https://mega.nz/#!xZI1VboK!qLkJFgXCVau6BPjx07DZ9GrfONqCbvzNN87UvV6ReKw ...de plus installe *uBlock* dans tes navigateurs et ça devrait s'arranger.


----------



## jacquelineBZH44 (16 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour et merci à vous deux pour votre réponse si rapide.
J'ai téléchargé la version de AdwareMedic conseillée par Locke.
Ils me disent que "AM did not find any adware on your system"
J'ai redémarré mon ordi pour voir si tout était OK mais j'ai toujours le même problème sur safari
on me dit que mon ordinateur a été bloqué et qu'il faut que j'appelle à un numéro  de tél.
Sur google chrome ça va mieux. dois je mettre safari à la poubelle ?


----------



## jacquelineBZH44 (16 Septembre 2017)

Je me suis réjouis trop vite ,il n'y a rien de résolu sur Google chrome non plus .......


----------



## pouppinou (16 Septembre 2017)

@jacquelineBZH44 
Essaies avec cette version de Malwarebytes qui fonctionne sous Mac OS 10.7.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Septembre 2017)

Dans le post #6 tu as un lien de téléchargement : http://www.adwaremedic.com/AdwareMedic.dmg


----------

